
Ask HN: When is it safe to upgrade to Ubuntu 17.10 - sverhagen
This page still discourages &quot;download of Ubuntu 17.10&quot;:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubuntu.com&#x2F;download&#x2F;desktop<p>Do we know any ETA when this advisory will be lifted? Does this only apply to fresh installs, or are upgrades equally affected? I know I can click through to Launchpad tickets, but I was rather hoping for some clearer statement somewhere (the primary Launchpad ticket has over 400 comments to sift through).<p>I only recently moved to Ubuntu Desktop, coming from Windows (though having used a lot of Linux on servers). I&#x27;m on 16.04 now, but I&#x27;d like to upgrade. I happen to be using a Lenovo YOGA 710-15IKB laptop.
======
jhasse
"The target release date for these updated images is Thursday, January 11."
from [https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
release/2018-Januar...](https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
release/2018-January/004263.html)

------
aruggirello
16.04 is an LTS. Just wait for 18.04.1 which is due about next summer.

------
zer0daypl0x
safe? Never.

